# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual humans, Aww Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Aww Inc.

aww.tokyo/studio

twitter.com/imma_tw

tiktok.com/@imma.tokyo

----------


## Airicist

virtualhumans.org/human/imma-gram

----------

